# Plex No Medida Server Found



## mpar (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone else getting No media server found on plex app? I just keep getting screen for PINS and then I enter it on my media server and then it says no media server found. It works fine on my phone and roku


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, but it has a low priority. Ok with Roku 3 also.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to enter the pin on the website, and sign up for an account if you don't have one. It doesn't require a Plex Pass, but it does seem to require you have an account.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> You have to enter the pin on the website, and sign up for an account if you don't have one. It doesn't require a Plex Pass, but it does seem to require you have an account.


Did that. Worked with a Roku.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Roku doesn't have anything to do with this. You need to have a Plex sever, it needs to be logged into your account, you then have to go to the website plex.tv/pin, login, and enter the number shown on your TiVo. 

Also your server has to be running version 0.9.10.x or higher. Originally mine was running 0.9.9.x, from the QNAP store, and it didn't work. I had to download and upgrade manually.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Roku doesn't have anything to do with this. You need to have a Plex sever, it needs to be logged into your account, you then have to go to the website plex.tv/pin, login, and enter the number shown on your TiVo.
> 
> Also your server has to be running version 0.9.10.x or higher. Originally mine was running 0.9.9.x, from the QNAP store, and it didn't work. I had to download and upgrade manually.


I went to the Plex web site, downloaded the server and installed it. I didn't notice the version. I then went to the activation site shown by the Roamio and entered the code. I still get the message that no servers found. I then ran Plex on the Roku for the first time. I again went to the activate site and entered the code. Like the TiVo, the TV's screen stopped showing the code. So I then went to the Plex app again and it tells me no server found. I brought up Plex on the Roku and it gave me a sort of empty screen. Then on the PC I added msnbc. This channel then appeared on the Roku. I guess I'm lost. I did log into the server and the web site.

Until it plays .TiVo files I won't be needing it. The server file I downloaded indicates 0.9.1203.1173.937aac-en-US.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The TiVo app doesn't support channels yet, so you have to add some content to make it work. I ran into that issue myself last night.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> The TiVo app doesn't support channels yet, so you have to add some content to make it work. I ran into that issue myself last night.


That sucks...I don't have a big local library of things so I was hoping that I could use channels


----------



## Drewdroid (Jan 19, 2015)

I had this issue and it didn't work even when I thought I had signed in. 
I fixed it though

I needed to sign in in 2 places on my computer. Open Plex media server, browse to the Media Manager with your browser. Then sign in at the top right-hand side, AND also go into settings and sign in where it says "remote access". 

That fixed it for me. I don't really understand why that worked because my Tivo is not outside my network, but it did.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Drewdroid said:


> I had this issue and it didn't work even when I thought I had signed in.
> I fixed it though
> 
> I needed to sign in in 2 places on my computer. Open Plex media server, browse to the Media Manager with your browser. Then sign in at the top right-hand side, AND also go into settings and sign in where it says "remote access".
> ...


This worked for me too; thanks!


----------



## dwilkison (Mar 26, 2007)

Drewdroid said:


> I had this issue and it didn't work even when I thought I had signed in.
> I fixed it though
> 
> I needed to sign in in 2 places on my computer. Open Plex media server, browse to the Media Manager with your browser. Then sign in at the top right-hand side, AND also go into settings and sign in where it says "remote access".
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Drewdroid said:


> I had this issue and it didn't work even when I thought I had signed in.
> I fixed it though
> 
> I needed to sign in in 2 places on my computer. Open Plex media server, browse to the Media Manager with your browser. Then sign in at the top right-hand side, AND also go into settings and sign in where it says "remote access".
> ...


I got mine working with this too. My guess is...even though the Tivo is on your network...the Plex TiVo app is functioning though the internet (meaning it goes TiVo<--INTERNET--> PC. Not PC<-->TiVo or TiVo<-->PC) Though I could be wrong.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

cmshep222 said:


> I got mine working with this too. My guess is...even though the Tivo is on your network...the Plex TiVo app is functioning though the internet (meaning it goes TiVo<--INTERNET--> PC. Not PC<-->TiVo or TiVo<-->PC) Though I could be wrong.


If you're right, that would be an incredible new low in boneheaded design. Could TiVo really want to set up giant server farms just to shuffle data from one device in your home to another, wasting Internet bandwidth in both directions? The mind boggles ....


----------



## BKNY (Jul 16, 2015)

Is TiVo unable to play .mp4 files from Plex? It works fine on all my other devices (Roku, ATV3, iOS, Android). I have everything as mp4 so that I don't have to transcode from the box. But the Plex TiVo app keeps saying my server is not powerful to convert.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BKNY said:


> Is TiVo unable to play .mp4 files from Plex? It works fine on all my other devices (Roku, ATV3, iOS, Android). I have everything as mp4 so that I don't have to transcode from the box. But the Plex TiVo app keeps saying my server is not powerful to convert.


What are you using for a server?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BKNY said:


> Is TiVo unable to play .mp4 files from Plex? It works fine on all my other devices (Roku, ATV3, iOS, Android). I have everything as mp4 so that I don't have to transcode from the box. But the Plex TiVo app keeps saying my server is not powerful to convert.


TiVo only supports 720p @ <4Mbps, so if your MP4 files are higher resolution or bitrate then that then it will force a trancode. If you're using a NAS it will likely not be capable of transcoding so you'll get that error.


----------



## BKNY (Jul 16, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo only supports 720p @ <4Mbps, so if your MP4 files are higher resolution or bitrate then that then it will force a trancode. If you're using a NAS it will likely not be capable of transcoding so you'll get that error.


I already had this setting selected.



bradleys said:


> What are you using for a server?


I'm running the Plex Server on a Synology DS413.

It was actually a subtitle thing. the TiVO app doesn't support subtitles. So I went to Plex web to turn them off manually on the ones that weren't working. That fixed it. It's not on for all my shows, and I thought it was off by default but it was on for the recently added shows I was trying. Because of course. lol


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Also your server has to be running version 0.9.10.x or higher. Originally mine was running 0.9.9.x, from the QNAP store, and it didn't work. I had to download and upgrade manually.


How difficult was it to do manually? I am running into this trying to get Plex going with my newly installed Roamio. I have a TS-659 QNAP NAS and just went with the automatic install, which of course is out of date. I've never installed anything manually on the QNAP. I do have some Linux skills that are very dated, so wondering if I should try to do what you did, or just want for QNAP to catch up.


----------



## koenip (Jul 27, 2003)

Drewdroid said:


> I had this issue and it didn't work even when I thought I had signed in.
> I fixed it though
> 
> I needed to sign in in 2 places on my computer. Open Plex media server, browse to the Media Manager with your browser. Then sign in at the top right-hand side, AND also go into settings and sign in where it says "remote access".
> ...


Much as I wish it helped me as it did the others who said they're now OK, I'm still getting the error.

Has anyone found out any more information to help solve this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## cpsjr69 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm still getting the "no media server found" on the Tivo Roamio. My Plex app on my Samsung bluray worked until I let it update the Plex app, now that is suffering the same problem.

My PMS is version is 0.9.12.

When I log into my plex.tv web account, I see the server AND all devices registered.

I've logged into the account in "both places" on the PMS.

Does my PMS need to be accessible over the web? (ie. port-forwarding) for the Plex app to work? Seems odd that it would need to be exposed since the server is on the local LAN to the Tivo.

Why can't I just give the Plex app my PMS IP address and call it a day?

Thank you.


----------

